# Omnisphere startup error "Inconsistent index data"



## Vonk

I get this error message every time I start Omnisphere, which otherwise functions perfectly, as does the library mentioned in the message. All my libraries are locates in the STEAM folder as follows

D:STEAM/Omnisphere/Settings Library/Patches (or Multis)

Some libraries have installed waveforms in D:STEAM/Omnisphere/Soundsources/User but Colossus has not. If I uninstall Colossus I still get the message.

I’ve put up with this for years, but would love to get rid of the problem – I certainly don’t want to get rid of the library. I don’t want to Re-install Omnisphere if I would lose all my ratings and user patches. I have seen others have a similar problem with different libraries but never found a solution. I have the same error on each of my three pc installations (the other two are fully updated this picture comes from my laptop). Refreshing as indicated changes nothing.

Any help gratefully received.


----------



## ag75

Vonk said:


> I get this error message every time I start Omnisphere, which otherwise functions perfectly, as does the library mentioned in the message. All my libraries are locates in the STEAM folder as follows
> 
> D:STEAM/Omnisphere/Settings Library/Patches (or Multis)
> 
> Some libraries have installed waveforms in D:STEAM/Omnisphere/Soundsources/User but Colossus has not. If I uninstall Colossus I still get the message.
> 
> I’ve put up with this for years, but would love to get rid of the problem – I certainly don’t want to get rid of the library. I don’t want to Re-install Omnisphere if I would lose all my ratings and user patches. I have seen others have a similar problem with different libraries but never found a solution. I have the same error on each of my three pc installations (the other two are fully updated this picture comes from my laptop). Refreshing as indicated changes nothing.
> 
> Any help gratefully received.


I had this error before as well. I think it has to do with file structure within the STEAM folder. Try this:



Spectrasonics - Knowledgebase


----------



## Vonk

Yes I have tried that, My directory structure is consistent with that shown in the knowledgebase. But the example there makes no reference to 3rd party libraries and so is of limited help.


----------



## Guy Rowland

I have that library and never had the warning, so something seems to have got corrupted somewhere. I'd drop Matt a line at The Unfinished, hopefully he can send you an updated file.

You'd only lose any ratings and customisations on the multis in that library, nothing else should be affected.


----------



## ag75

Vonk said:


> Yes I have tried that, My directory structure is consistent with that shown in the knowledgebase. But the example there makes no reference to 3rd party libraries and so is of limited help.


Send me a screen grab in a private message and I will double check it against mine. This is what finally fixed it on my end. It was driving me crazy!


----------



## Vonk

ag75 said:


> It was driving me crazy!


It's been driving me crazy too but I think I have actually cracked it. I had some installation files left in my STEAM folder - .omnisphere files or unzipped folders containing them. It seems Omnisphere is intolerant of having anything in the top level of the STEAM folder except the single Omnisphere folder. Removing the .omnisphere files made the startup error message go away.
It also made some, but not all of the 3rd party libraries stop working. However a couple of re-installations and some re-indexing and everything seems to have jumped into life.

Thanks for the input @Guy Rowland and @ag75 which helpfully nudged me in the right direction.


----------



## Guy Rowland

Good find Vonk. If you have Trilain or Keyscape they appear there.

Now you come to mention it, I seem to remember putting somewhere else there once and it causing an issue, so definitely worth remembering to steer clear.


----------



## ag75

Great! Glad you figured it out.


----------



## Pyramid Grid

ag75 said:


> I had this error before as well. I think it has to do with file structure within the STEAM folder. Try this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spectrasonics - Knowledgebase


Thanks for this tip. I had just been ignoring this error message for a long time and didn't realize it was such a simple fix. I had an extra folder & file in that Steam directory and removing them solved the problem.


----------



## ag75

Pyramid Grid said:


> Thanks for this tip. I had just been ignoring this error message for a long time and didn't realize it was such a simple fix. I had an extra folder & file in that Steam directory and removing them solved the problem.



You’re most welcome. That’s what I usually do just ignore error messages. Lol.


----------



## spikey

When I temporarily moved the "Sage" subfolder out of the STEAM folder (to trash), the message went away. There's something in that "Sage" Stylus RMX folder that Omnisphere does not like.


----------



## jcrosby

Vonk said:


> It's been driving me crazy too but I think I have actually cracked it. I had some installation files left in my STEAM folder - .omnisphere files or unzipped folders containing them. It seems Omnisphere is intolerant of having anything in the top level of the STEAM folder except the single Omnisphere folder. Removing the .omnisphere files made the startup error message go away.
> It also made some, but not all of the 3rd party libraries stop working. However a couple of re-installations and some re-indexing and everything seems to have jumped into life.
> 
> Thanks for the input @Guy Rowland and @ag75 which helpfully nudged me in the right direction.


I actually ran into this last week when I tried to copy a few things for backup that I was trying to reorganize. Once I moved them out of the STEAM directory the message went away...


----------

